# Tips for using Dubizzle



## francismurphy72 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi all, 

Like many who will be moving to Dubai shortly, I'm planning to use Dubizzle to try and find an apartment (1br near Dubai media city for ~60,000k if possible). 

I've seen a lot of posts recommending Dubizzle and have been checking out the adverts there (and been pleasantly surprised by what I can get in neighbourhoods near to DMC). 

However I've also seen a lot of posts that warn that Dubizzle adverts are fake. 

Just wondering if anybody has any tips for the "best" way to use Dubizzle to find an apartment. 

For example is it best to focus on Dubizzle ads by certain property agents?

Thanks
Francis


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Always check for a RERA number on the advert.
Good agents will not use stock photos but actual pictures of the property.
Check the agent name and Google it. If they have a website, check for the company address & see if it all checks out.

IMHO of course...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

My top tip - have a great deal of patience and expect many agents to be less than useless! 

I think one or two of our regular rposters are property agents and they are reliable.


----------



## AndySueGeorgina (Jul 19, 2012)

My advice after using DuBizzle and Property Finder, 

Do not enquire through the email link you very rarely get a response or a call back, 

Ring direct and asked the questions over the phone

Do not pay any money upfront even if it sounds a bargain

I had the chance (or not) of an Apartment 3 br, forget where but i could send my money ( 1 cheque 60k ) to an agent who in turn would send me the keys, i asked for it to be done the other way round, thats when i had no reply

But on a positive note, i have a fantastic apartment shown to me by a very good agent and all is well

Good Luck


----------



## DrVanNostrand (May 21, 2012)

Its not that hard to sniff out a scam... ensure they have a website and a landline number...
only mobile numbers and yahoo/hotmail/gmail accounts- avoid like the plague

If you are still in doubt- meet them in person at the office and ask for trade license...

That should weed out the scammers.


----------



## francismurphy72 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi all, 

Thanks a lot. All good tips. Sounds like it is still worthwhile using Dubizzle but you just need some patience so weed out the time wasters


----------



## jk_1337 (Oct 25, 2012)

not sure if this is really a tip but I found quite a few listings which are incorrectly filled out... for example, they mark it as furnished (so it comes up when you search for furnished) but the details in the listing specify it's not. This is another reason why its best to call directly and sort it out over the phone (or in person).

I initially put it down to an honest mistake but after finding so many in a short span of time, I figured it wasn't so honest after all!


----------

